# My eyelashes are breaking off!



## KrazyPhish (Oct 14, 2006)

I discovered patches in my eyelashes where the lashes a a lot shorter and are all stubby! This is not good :S Could it be my eye lash curler? Mascara?

Help!


----------



## Juliaz (Oct 14, 2006)

It is likely either or both - barring anything else. If you are curling your lashes after you put on mascara, then it's not surprising. That's a taboo. But sometimes it's just the mascara itself - it depends how much you use of it. The more you put on, the more brittle your lashes get; the more brittle, the more prone to breakage. Naturally, this isn't a rule - it could simply be a phase your lashes are going thru. As for the curler, that is better left away from your lashes - they are notorious.

They have this stuff called Talika eyelash gel that is supposed to promote (re)growth. I've not tried it (although I'm really tempted to!)...but I heard raves about it from a lot of people. It's expensive (but that's relative, isn't it).

Anyone out there with experience with Talika? Would it possibly help?


----------



## KrazyPhish (Oct 14, 2006)

Yikes! My eyelash curler is going in the bin right now!

I use L'Oreal mascara, I think it's getting pretty old, so I should probably throw it out too. I think I'll probably never touch an eyelash curler again and lay off the mascara a bit...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 14, 2006)

You could soothe your eyelashes with castor oil before you go to bed at night.. I do this and my eyelashes are WHEW! finally growing. I also applied some to my annoying eyebrow and it is growing back out.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 14, 2006)

There's also Ardell Lash &amp; Brow Growth Accelerator, and two other products that I seriously cannot remember the name to ATM! Oh! Mavala &amp; Talika!


----------



## Harlot (Oct 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KrazyPhish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yikes! My eyelash curler is going in the bin right now!I use L'Oreal mascara, I think it's getting pretty old, so I should probably throw it out too. I think I'll probably never touch an eyelash curler again and lay off the mascara a bit...

You should replace your mascara about every 2 months so if its way due then toss it out. Ive also heard great things about castor oil so I might try this myself.


----------



## Juliaz (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard the 2 month rule and used to abide by it as well. Most industry experts now say that 3 months is a good time as well. Hey, if I can get an extra month, I will!

Rule of thumb - toss when it starts drying out, don't add any liquid to thin it out. Some mascaras really can pull it through to the 4-6 month range but more than that, and it is questionable. Most eye product have shorter life spans (also better to play it safe given the delicate area).


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's also Ardell Lash &amp; Brow Growth Accelerator This stuff works really well!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 15, 2006)

castor oil is wonderful for eyebrow/lash regrowth


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

Since it is hair as well, the more you do to it - the weaker it can get. I would say maybe lay off the curling and use the tips the other ladies gave you and see if that helps you any


----------



## monniej (Oct 15, 2006)

i have this problem when i use waterproof mascara. now i make sure everything washes off with just soap and water. i also cut down on my liquid eyeliner and use just gel liners and pencils. it's helped quite abit.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 16, 2006)

Awww, I'm sorry! I know that's got to suck! It could be weakening your lashes using mascara everyday, and curling too. Shesido has a conditioning mascara that is actually good for your lashes..it contains strengthers and protein. It's a little pricey though, for a mascara.


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 22, 2006)

I know what you mean! Mine are the same way... without mascara, I used to be able to just open my eyes my the tips of my lashes would touch my eyebrow... not anymore! They're much more sparse and a good bit shorter, although I can get that length back with a good mascara. Have you tried any of the regrowth mascaras yet?

Nichole


----------



## KrazyPhish (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I've been using emu oil on my eyebrows for a while now, they're starting to grow back and get thicker, soit might work on my eyelashes? I tried castor oil, it stung my eyes a bit. Haven't tried a conditioning mascara, they sound expensive and I'm just a poor student!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annalee (Oct 22, 2006)

To help with that literally wash your eyelashes with baby shampoo, a couple times a day, for a week or so, see if that helps, some times there is a bacteria, I cant think of the name that gets on them, and causes them to fall out and thin, that could be whats happening, it happened to me a few years ago, to this day I dont know why . but i went to the docs about it, cause it was freaking me out, well thats what I did, and it hasnt happened again, also they all grew back fine too



good luck!

come to think of it, I did have to get a perscription for some sauve also, so you may have to see the doc about it, but it can be taken care of easy, if thats what it is!


----------



## dalvia (Oct 23, 2006)

A lot of women get britlle lashes whaen using waterproof mascara simply for the same reasonas geting split ends in your hair. The hairshaft weekens, dries out and splits or breaks. Use very gentle products only and try cream cleansers to remove your eyemakeup instead of foaming cleansers.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 23, 2006)

I use Mavala Double Lash and it works really, really well.


----------



## neetsirk (Oct 23, 2006)

I had eyelash extensions for my birthday - the ones that are supposed to last a few weeks. I realized that when they fell out, they were taking my real lashes with them.

I started putting almond oil on them and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

Change your mascara and start using mascara base/primer from now on to protect your lashes.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 23, 2006)

Maybe the rubber band on your eyelash curler needs changing, when was the last time you changed it?


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Mavala Double Lash and it works really, really well. I tried that too after I burnt my eyelashes and eyebrows but it only worked on my eyebrows


----------



## Gary-Michael (Oct 29, 2006)

Waterproof mascara is EVIL and unless you are Esther Williams or on a water ballet team I would say -REBUKE IT! If only they still mad Tony and Tina Herbal Eye Mascara--it had the herbal components of rogaine in it----- hmmmmm- what about just putting false ones on?

*wink


----------

